

JQuery on Whitehouse.gov - A Closer in depth look - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/02/jquery-on-whitehousegov-a-closer-look/

======
tptacek
MORE LIKE THESE.

I don't care about Whitehouse.gov, other than that I know someone with some
webdev chops took serious pains to get it right.

Case studies like this are just enormously valuable.

------
mootymoots
Interesting that they don't credit a couple of guys on the code they have
used... Bad play do you think by the whitehouse?

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Welcome to the _official website of the United States of America_... we'd like
to thank Joe Schmoe for making some Javascript. Now, moving on to foreign
relations...

~~~
akd
Official website of the Executive Branch. There can be no official website of
the United States unless Congress passed and the President signed a bill to
the effect.

~~~
derefr
Well, it doesn't have to be official in an _operational_ way--couldn't it be
an Official Website like an Official Bird or Official Plant is official? (Hope
you're officially semantically sated.)

